# Walking dinner - cocktail dinatoire



## Rip

Hello,

Please, how would you say, in Dutch :

- cocktail dinatoire

In English, it would be "walking dinner"

Thank you,

Rip


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I am wondering a bit if 'walking dinner' is used in English in the first place. (See also here). Most Google hits give Dutch or Belgian websites.
I think it's better to doublecheck this with a few native speakers.
Otherwise said, I have the impression the term is a "Dutch invention", a kind of pseudo-English word (like German 'handy' etc.).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Suehil

I have never heard of a 'walking dinner', I must admit.  I would have called it 'a cocktail party with running buffet' in English.


----------



## jazyk

The word you're looking for in English is probably _standing buffet._


----------



## Suehil

I've not heard 'standing buffet' before either - maybe it's American?  A 'running buffet' is one that is there all evening, and a 'buffet meal' is one that is only there at mealtime.


----------



## jazyk

Maybe you haven't heard it, but it seems to be used in England as well.


----------



## sanne78

Hallo,

In het Nederlands zeg je een "staand buffet".

edit: ik heb ook "wandelbuffet" gevonden, maar dat zou ik zelf niet gebruiken.


----------



## Rip

Thank you very much for your interesting answers.

Rip


----------



## moldo

Rip said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please, how would you say, in Dutch :
> 
> - cocktail dinatoire
> 
> In English, it would be "walking dinner"
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rip


 
Definitely:  *Lopend buffet*  (33.000 hits in Google)


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


moldo said:


> Definitely:  *Lopend buffet*  (33.000 hits in Google)


Interessant. Heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. Het valt me wel op dat de meeste websites .nl zijn. Ik heb ook enkele foto's bekeken en ik heb zo de indruk dat dit in mijn jonge jaren gewoon "een buffet" werd genoemd .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanne78

Bij nader inzien is "lopend buffet" inderdaad beter dan "staand buffet".


----------

